# Canzone Segreta con Serena Rossi: dal 12 marzo su Rai 1



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

"*Canzone Segreta*" è il nuovo programma di *Rai 1*, acquistato dalla Francia. Alla conduzione *Serena Rossi*. 

Il format consiste nell'ospitare ad ogni puntata sette personaggi famosi e a ciascuno di loro verrà dedicato un momento speciale, con in sottofondo la loro canzone del cuore, in cui rivivranno i momenti più importanti della loro vita.

Tra gli *ospiti *della *prima puntata*: *Mika, Luca Argentero, Virginia Raffaele e Carlo Conti*.

Canzone Segreta parte *venerdì 12 marzo*, in prima serata, su Rai 1.

*Annunciati tutti gli ospiti della prima puntata, che si siederanno sulla poltrona bianca per emozionarsi: Cesare Bocci, Marco Tardelli, Veronica Pivetti, Carlo Conti, Luca Argentero, Virginia Raffaele e Franca Leosini.

Nella seconda puntata ci saranno, tra gli altri: Mika e Carolyn Smith. 
*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

Per farvi un'idea:


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2021)

Bella gnocca Serena Rossi.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bella gnocca Serena Rossi.



Mi hai anticipato.

Proprio una bella patatina .


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> "*Canzone Segreta*" è il nuovo programma di *Rai 1*, acquistato dalla Francia. Alla conduzione *Serena Rossi*.
> 
> Il format consiste nell'ospitare ad ogni puntata sette personaggi famosi e a ciascuno di loro verrà dedicato un momento speciale, con in sottofondo la loro canzone del cuore, in cui rivivranno i momenti più importanti della loro vita.
> 
> ...



dal titolo pensavo fosse un quiz a tema musicale, invece mi sa di programma strappalacrime dove il vip di turno racconta aneddoti legati ad una canzone che gli sta a cuore. 

niente di interessante anche se penso che gli darò un'occhiata, giusto per farmi un'idea.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

*Annunciati tutti gli ospiti della prima puntata, che si siederanno sulla poltrona bianca per emozionarsi: Cesare Bocci, Marco Tardelli, Veronica Pivetti, Carlo Conti, Luca Argentero, Virginia Raffaele e Franca Leosini.

Nella seconda puntata ci saranno, tra gli altri: Mika e Carolyn Smith.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> "*Canzone Segreta*" è il nuovo programma di *Rai 1*, acquistato dalla Francia. Alla conduzione *Serena Rossi*.
> 
> Il format consiste nell'ospitare ad ogni puntata sette personaggi famosi e a ciascuno di loro verrà dedicato un momento speciale, con in sottofondo la loro canzone del cuore, in cui rivivranno i momenti più importanti della loro vita.
> 
> ...


Parte stasera. 

In alternativa, alla stessa ora c'è Ciao Darwin A Grande Richiesta: da venerdì 12 marzo.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2021)

La Rossi è una patata fantastica


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

Cominciato! Vediamo com'è.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

*Primo a sedersi sulla sedia bianca: Luca Argentero.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cominciato! Vediamo com'è.



Facci sapere Fabri!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Facci sapere Fabri!


Tu non lo vedi?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu non lo vedi?



Stasera no, anche se per la Rossi quasi quasi mi alzo, ma solo se è svestita


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Stasera no, anche se per la Rossi quasi quasi mi alzo, ma solo se è svestita


Eh vuoi troppo  . Comunque, ci sarà la compagna di Luca Argentero che farà per lui un ballo sexy.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

Le facce di Argentero  .


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

Ma che roba è? Quanto lo fanno aspettare?


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

*Il dottor Piccioni fa una sorpresa ad Argentero con un video.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

Noioso al momento. 20 minuti solo per far vedere la preparazione alla sorpresa ad Argentero.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

*Ora Tardelli. Vecchioni gli farà una sorpresa.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

Ah ma Tardelli sta con la Merlino? Non lo sapevo  .


----------



## fabri47 (13 Marzo 2021)

*Buona la prima: serata vinta con 4.168.000 spettatori pari al 19.3% di share.*


----------

